# Your kid and your dogs,lets show em responsible parents/pooch owners



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

This thread is to show how well your dog gets on with kids and to prove how loving dogs and kids are together.it doesnt have to be your kid can be a relative,friends kid,just pics with dogs and kids,get posting.My Princess Lorrell,her latest photo


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

What a comfy chair


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Then








Now


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats lovely Digits Mama,didnt realize Dozer was such a big dude!!,looks like he has neo in him


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Ope, time for the picture thread run through. 

I love all of the pictures, but must say the one of your daughter sitting on Alsan is to die for! Any one who says all bullies are child eaters need to look at these pictures!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

nice pics pooch. love the one of aslan with your daughter by the big pole. love when he sticks his chest out like he is so proud!!!
i also see some bello in blake. same facial structure just different coloring!!

thanks for the great pics............jcd

here is one of my boy angelo and bello. this is december 16th. look how different bello looks just 2 months ago!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I know I have posted these before, but I think they are good anti- BSL pictures.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Pooch your daughter and Aslan look so proud in the last shot. I love it.
Jcd your son is a handsome boy as is your puppy. I can't believe the difference a few months makes. He looks like a dog now.
Digitsmama, isn't it fun to look back at those pictures and remember a different time? Your son looks like a little sweetie with his dog.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Awww...me? Pictures? you know I don't have any! Ha Ha NOT!!
Here's my old boy Brutus and Abby when she was wittle...gosh I miss him!








And Otis and Abby-I think I've showed both of theses before but I don't feel like going through 500 pictures on my camera rightnow ha ha









And this is my Favorite...they look like twins


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovin em ulot your kids are all cuties as are the dogs of course and inga yes ANTI BSL!! thats what im talking about,bring it on.lol


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Mr. Pooch - your daughter is beautiful!!! (so are your dogs 

My Chloe is only 5 months old, but her and my daughter are already best friends:


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice thread Mr Pooch....


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Here's a 9 week old puppy taking a command from a 5 year old:


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pictures.

This guy is not my son, he is my nephew


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch I really love the 2nd photo. Everyone else's kids and dogs look great too. 

Inga your idea is right on the money!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

jcd,Bello and your boy look like the best of mates.
Inga that pic of the little baby on the grass and the rottie is priceless.
Sugardaddy abby and brutus,what a pic(and that dog was massive,look at his paws.always love the ones with otis and your little girl.
Sunshyne your daughters beautiful too,got the same hair as my little one.lol
Sheltie mom,your kids just look like avid little animal lovers,i love it when kids have that love and passion for all creatures great and small and that yellow tshirt pic is so cute.
roughcollies your nephew looks great with the lassies.
Spicey1 well what can i say love all of them,BSL can take a running jump.lol


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

I've posted this before but its one of my favorites...










great thread...everyone has such great pictures!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

All the pictures are great!!

It made me realize that I don't have any pictures of Eddie and Uallis with children. I don't have kids myself but I do have nieces and nephews that they have been around. I can't believe that I've never actually taken a picture with them together....Well, it will have to be my next project!! LOL!!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Great thread guys!!

Charlie and Jess


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

Just hanging out!




















The good old days napping.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pics rollin in,keep em coming,theres nothing more precious than a child a their dog.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Bridgette with my baby nephew Alexander. I wish I had newer pictures of them! He is now a little over one year old and he came to visit and loved Bridgette. He really enjoyed her begging and happily gave her tons of table scraps LOL. Needless to say Alexander is probably Bridgette's favorite person!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pic crazybritamerica,your nephew is nuff cute,love brigettes face in that pic.lol


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

A couple more... first is my daughter with Chloe at puppy class "graduation" and the second is my daughter with two cock-a-poos (sp?) that were in our puppy class (she had yummy treats so they wouldn't leave her alone!). The puppies loved her, she learned A LOT and everyone had a great time!


----------



## TeddysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's my 6 year old with Teddy the first day we brought him home.










And here's how they spend their mornings together before she leaves for school. Cartoons and Cuddles. 









She also loves to walk him and he's learning to listen to her.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

very precious pics everyone!

ya'll make me wanna have kids even more now! lol


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Charlie and Zack when Zack was home sick from school



















Ella lovin' on Zack









Ella gettin' a hug from Matthew


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunsyne and teddys mom,what pretty girls.
Diesels mama,got some mini playas there lol


----------



## north runner (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Sunsyne and teddys mom,what pretty girls.
> Diesels mama,got some mini playas there lol


Don't get me started. What's with the instatude @ 10 or so? I miss my snuggly little boys who loved their mama.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> Don't get me started. What's with the instatude @ 10 or so? I miss my snuggly little boys who loved their mama.


Look on the bright side...

I wasn't your kid.


----------



## Equest94 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, I'm not technically a kid (even though I look like I'm 14) but this was right after we got Sabina from the shelter and it just goes to show how friendly and calm she is even though she was rescued from a very abusive situation:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









^^^ Yeah, thanks for taking my picture, Dad.

Ok... she looks really awkward and disproportioned in these next 2 pics, but try to see past how unusually small/short her head looks and just focus on the cuddliness:









(^^^ she looks like a seal...and yes, that is my cat in the background)









(^^^ tiny head...BIG body)


Sabina is a GSD mix and it just goes to show that when given a proper second chance... even "abused-aggressive shelter dogs" can lead a happy, peaceful, and people/kid-friendly life.


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

This is Ruby and my 24 year old "kid" Ellen!


----------



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is the Best ones I could find of Bonnie checking out my Niece, Memori Shay, the day she was Born... [my Brother in Law, Danny, holding Mimi while Bonnie investigated the new "puppy"]








Bonnie just couldn't get over the fact that there was a new Puppy" in the house.. it was our first time seeing her reaction to a new baby and she was ever so gentle yet so protective! and she did so well!


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

My Godson trying to take Dominic for a ride...


----------



## TeddysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Sunsyne and teddys mom,what pretty girls.
> Diesels mama,got some mini playas there lol


Sorry I didn't see your compliment on my daughter till now. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,thats ok T.M,what mix is your daughter,my dads African/dominican.
My daughter is a mix of everything,sierra leoneon,jamaican,irish,dominican,english.lol
Your new sig is wicked how do ulot do them?mines s***


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is Patches and my daughter while she was sick. Patch stayed right by her side! 









Keep scrolling to the bottom to see Patches. LOL


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Patches' Pet said:


> Keep scrolling to the bottom to see Patches. LOL


AWWWW!!! That is the cutest thing EVER!!


----------



## TeddysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> LOL,thats ok T.M,what mix is your daughter,my dads African/dominican.
> My daughter is a mix of everything,sierra leoneon,jamaican,irish,dominican,english.lol
> Your new sig is wicked how do ulot do them?mines s***


My daughter is biracial. My husband is african american and I am white. Not near as interesting as your daughter. LOL 

Which part of my siggy are you referring to? The picture or the font?


----------

